# What's your upgrade itch right now?



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

My upgrade itch is a new set of Shimano XT brakes.










P.S. I know that just about everyone's passionate about upgrades.


----------



## Padgman (Jun 21, 2015)

I really want a dropper post! Cant see spending 400 on it though lol


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Same here XT brakes, although the new Sram Guides do seem pretty awesome. 
Chris King blue hubs!!!
PraxisWorks 11-40 cassette. 
Shall I keep going?!?!


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Carbon wheels.
And i need a new rear derraileur, busted mine and now i only have 8.5 speeds out of ten. But that can wait ...


----------



## TN_Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

frame. SB5c


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

New bike. Not sure which one yet, still pinching pennies.

For the current ride, new headset, BB, maybe cranks. Lots of old rusty worn out stuff needs replacing.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been itching for a long travel slack 26er hardtail.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I want a whole new trail rig for next season. 
27.5
Unfortunately everything I have is 29.
Going to have to start from scratch.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

For me I'm super happy with my current Banshee Phantom _(full XT, Pro2/WTB i25 wheels, X-Fusion Trace) _only thing I have left that I would like is to upgrade the rims to the soon to be available WTB Asym i29 rims.


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Was itching for a new bike.... now that it's on order I'm thinking about a cheaper dropper for it.

JasonG


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been saving for a bit.... Ordering 11 speed xtr drivetrain and a new rear shock with a remote lockout..... or maybe a new Niner ROS 9 plus....


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am ready for a new frame and fork, I have not been getting along with my Nimble 9 lately.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

You can get a good dropper for much less than $400. Well worth it. I'm itching for some new wider rims for my 2nd wheelset. There are good aluminum and carbon options and I'm going back and forth.

Seatpost adjustable in height | Buy online at Bike-Discount


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

should be here soon ^^

debating the following:
*stay tubeless (how it's currently set up) or go tubes and get some new rubber...
*green grips
*get some clipless shoes (I ride flats)
*if staying flats, getting green pedals

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Nothing surprisingly. Got a great stable that has everything I need!


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

11spd xtr or a conversion to 1x10 (currently 2x10 xtr) 

I don't know if you want to call it an upgrade, but I want a fat bike for this winter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

time to ride. I really have to upgrade my time management.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

My upgrade itch is for a $6k+ 27.5" FS that's on sale for ~1/2 price right now. 

My upgrade reality is that my $1k 29" HT is headed to the shop due to a shifter, getting the X5 shifters replaced with X7s, and the long cage X5 RD replaced with a medium cage type 2 X7, along with brake servicing and RD hanger adjustment, plus a new 32T chainring, chain and cassette.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking at the new Scott Genius Plus. I want a fat's bike but not to fat.. might be the fix I need.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have done a couple rides this year where I think a dropper post would have been nice, so I think that's what I'm going to get for my bike next. The whole thing is less than a year old, though, so everything else is pretty killer.

I think I'd like a nice steel hardtail, though, so that I have a 2nd mtb that's substantially different from my Bucksaw. Maybe a 29er that can also run b+ wheels depending on the ride.

My wife is next up, though. And for her, we're getting her some new wheels. First step will be some purple I9 hubs. I think we might be ordering those in a week or so pending a budget review. She hasn't looked at rims yet, so that'll come a little later.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

To upgrade my Rock Shox Boxxer with a damper


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

A smaller granny gear.


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

I recently got my hands on a hanging scale so my new itch is dropping weight from my bikes. Yes, the scale has turned me into a weight weenie.

Lighter Crankset
Going Tubeless
Carbon bits


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Unwilling to change the 36t ring up front, I'd like an 11 speed 10-42t cassette, 11 sp derailleur, chain, and shifter. Oh and carbon wheels. That an some 180mm XTR rotors because the XT ones don't compare.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Avy cartridge for my pike.

I know this next one is disgusting for some of you but I will be picking up a new road bike this fall. Thinking of a trek domane.

Oh yea and a dropper that actually works.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I do need a dropper post too...badly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine doesn't exist, I want a dropper post that's bendy like my carbon one.

I'd take a pair of carbon rims if they happened along.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wife gave the go-ahead just this morning. We're starting her wheel build, thanks to a nice bonus she's getting at work. And I've been thinking of a few things to sell so I can get the dropper post(s) on the want list.


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

Surprisingly nothing.  For the first time in my life, I'm my GAS is under control.

That said, those new Magura breaks are surrruuuurre nice! Hahahahah!

--D


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

upgrading my mediocre flatbar commuter bike to a nice CX bike.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Major: the carbon fiber version of my current frame

Minor: a KS LEV 30.9 100mm dropper post


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Harold said:


> wife gave the go-ahead just this morning. We're starting her wheel build, thanks to a nice bonus she's getting at work. And I've been thinking of a few things to sell so I can get the dropper post(s) on the want list.


I could really use a work bonus too now. Is it cheaper to build the wheels or are you in it for customization?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Tubeless wheels and tires for my fatbike...before winter!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Thought I'd "upgrade" to a 29er or 27.4999, but after riding several decided they weren't as nice as my Pivot 5.7c. Guess I'll wait for the 28.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> I could really use a work bonus too now. Is it cheaper to build the wheels or are you in it for customization?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couple things about my reasons. For one, her bike is high end. Carbon Santa Cruz Blur, full XTR components, Thomson, saddle with Ti rails, the whole 9. Bought used from a lady who raced it.

Her current wheels are a labor pit. DT Swiss Tricon. When they don't need service, they're great. The problem is that a "minor" true is not so minor. Front and rear needed minor truing last year. Shop tried to do the work. Even spent $70 for the specialized tools to work on them for us. One "feature" of the Tricon wheels is that the nips are GLUED to the spokes, and they're threaded at BOTH ends. Sonofa. Sent the rear to QBP. They messed something up but they refused to talk about what. Sent back a whole new rear wheel. Front needed even less work, but didn't want to deal with QBP's wheels dept. Sent that to DT in Colorado. They were honest...the glue had siezed up and they couldn't free it up, so the whole thing had to be rebuilt. Only charge was for shipping.

So the primary intent of the wheels is to avoid EVERYTHING proprietary, but my wife still wants high end wheels. So a standard flanged hub with regular nipples and regular j-bend spokes that any shop can work on or replace parts. She wants purple ano hubs to match a couple other purple ano details on her black bike, so that puts us into I9 and a couple others as options. I figured setting her up with a bit of an upgrade would be nice. So I9 it is. We're looking at some light bicycle rims, and a friend has offered to do the build.

It's definitely not cheaper than buying a machine built wheelset. But there's a ton of value in having a dead reliable wheelset. Her current bike is a 26er. The nice thing about doing a high end wheel build is that there's the option of keeping these wheels for a later build (as long as it's not a Boost frame, anyway), and lacing them to new rims.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Harold said:


> So the primary intent of the wheels is to avoid EVERYTHING proprietary, but my wife still wants high end wheels. So a standard flanged hub with regular nipples and regular j-bend spokes that any shop can work on or replace parts.


Good call. I build all my own wheels so I can avoid the proprietary BS.

Alls I want is a 5" travel 27.5" trail frame. Carbon or aluminum....I'm not picky.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

skinwalls and to coil all squish on my bikes

or

a summer gravity camp/skills clinic


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Currently on my list:

- Vecnum moveLOC dropper (4 month wait list)
- Deity Bladerunner pedals (unless a better option appears, that's thin and has wrench flats)
- Wide (26-30mm ID) carbon rims with assym spoke holes (Nox Farlow, or the new Light Bicycle 28mm ID)


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Carbon flat bar and new saddle.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I didn't think I was itching for anything new but while at my LBS this morning grabbing a new chain I spotted an Easton EC70 carbon riser bar and had to have it.
Installed and just as I thought, the extra 50mm length actually works better for me. Who knew?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Barman1 said:


> I didn't think I was itching for anything new but while at my LBS this morning grabbing a new chain I spotted an Easton EC70 carbon riser bar and had to have it.
> Installed and just as I thought, the extra 50mm length actually works better for me. Who knew?


How much was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Wheels. Not so much an upgrade but to get a set for my new bike build which I guess as a whole is an upgrade.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Since my bike is only four weeks old, not much but lighter pedals to replace my 10 year old Time ATAC Alium would be nice. I'm looking at some cabon ATAC's at the moment. 

You did say "upgrade itch", not upgrade necessity.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

I've got the itch to start doing more work on my own bikes. Want to get a repair stand, tools, etc. Right now I flip the bike upside down and use standard hand tools. That's an upgrade - right?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

have an emonda on the way. plans to build up a 2016 fuel ex 9.9 29er. started toying with the idea of a cx bike too. i have a problem.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Maxxis Ikon 2.35 3C Exo TR, + some sealant ^^ for rear application on my new 29er steed.

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> How much was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LBS so I wasn't exactly bargain shopping and they're good guys... so I paid MSRP for the hi-rise bar.
I buy pretty much everything online so every once in a while when I buy something locally I don't haggle. It's my peace of mind.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

b-kul said:


> have an emonda on the way. plans to build up a 2016 fuel ex 9.9 29er. started toying with the idea of a cx bike too. i have a problem.


Which trim level Emonda did you get?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

bigkat273 said:


> Which trim level Emonda did you get?


sl6 in black. can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Contemplating a new wheelset. 
Mavic Deemax Ultimates. 
Now to talk the GF into it.


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

thx138 said:


> I am ready for a new frame and fork, I have not been getting along with my Nimble 9 lately.


What gen and what size? If gen 1 and large, shoot me a pm 😀


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> Major: the carbon fiber version of my current frame
> 
> Minor: a KS LEV 30.9 100mm dropper post


Just use this in the meantime to give you that bling factor.

http://www.amazon.com/Black-3M-DI-N...=1437527608&sr=8-4&keywords=carbon+fiber+tape


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Not really an upgrade, but I wouldn't mind some Five Tens shoes for my platforms.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

A full separate set of wheels, tires, cassette, discs... lotsa loot, but it's cheaper than another bike.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Carbon wheels but sadly I am far too broke for that

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

Shimano XTR 1x11 (ordered and on the way), then Raceface Next SL DM cinch crank and I will be done for a bit. After the new year maybe the new Fox Factory 32 CTD fork and matching shock.


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Already scratched the itch when I bought a dropper after years of saying I didn't need one. Bought another one for my other bike a week after. Now, can't ride without one. So itch is gone for now.


----------



## apuking (Mar 3, 2015)

Fork, really have an itch on buying some Lauf Trail Racer forks for my XC bike


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I need to upgrade the frame on my fat bike. New one has tapered headset and thru axle. 
I may have just found someone interested in my current one for a beach build.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

apuking said:


> Fork, really have an itch on buying some Lauf Trail Racer forks for my XC bike


I have one on my Yeti and it is pretty awesome. I'm very happy with it.

I would like Di2 on my Epic. After buying a road bike with Di2, I hate the shifting quality of XX1. Di2 it is fantastic.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i would like some new lungs. mine seem to have reached their maximum potential. definitely the weak link in the chain. if only i could upgrade...


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

New crank for my SS. It started out as a backup bike with budget parts. But after upgrading the wheels, brakes (thank you, Shimano XT!), and cockpit, it's turning into a nice light SS racer. The crank is an old boat-anchor low end Truvativ so I'm looking to go with a fancy carbon spiderless and an oval chainring. 

Most of this is due to peer pressure from my riding friends.


----------



## Cavermatthew (Apr 9, 2015)

Probably some wider bars and a small stem. I'm try to make my bike more of an AM bike than an XC bike.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

A fat bike is on the list of upgrades to my stable. Of course, when I get a bike, so does the mrs(so dos fatties por favor)...its the secret to 22 years of wedded bliss!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

bingemtbr said:


> A fat bike is on the list of upgrades to my stable. Of course, when I get a bike, so does the mrs(so dos fatties por favor)...its the secret to 22 years of wedded bliss!


I want a fattie too. Not an upgrade itch right now though.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Is buying a new bike considered an upgrade? Cause I'd really like to exchange my current bike for a Focus Raven 27r.


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

If not an upgrade, well... I guess a Trek Superfly 8, since the Airborne Goblin EVO is not around indefinitely!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I scratched it! :thumbsup:














New set of brakes! XT-M8000


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

The Avalanche treatment on my CTD Evo fork & shock.

I can feel the limitations of those dampers and if I can then there's something wrong. 

Also I'm really tempted by that Shockwiz thing that's supposed to help you tune your suspension, more out of curiosity than anything.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine is more of a maintenance thing. I need shock and fork service. Other than that I think my bike is already quite well equipped. If I were to upgrade something, I might consider the Kashima coat upgrade when rebuilding my fork but not sure if the difference is really worth the cost. A better thumb lever for my dropper post would also be nice.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Bottom bracket is starting to tick! Gonna need one soon.


----------



## mtbiker040 (Jul 11, 2010)

finally replacing my trusty '08 stumpy fsr as my main ride. So many choices now it's so tough. Best I can do is eliminate what I definitely don't want. 

I'm steering heavily towards a trail bike and I'm drooling over a Transition Smuggler or Scout atm! (solid geometry and component spec!!)!


----------



## SHowley2003 (Feb 21, 2008)

Myself/ my body. Over the past three years I've done the drivetrain, wheels, brakes and even a new frame and fork. This spring I focused on my health. I've gained strength and lost 20+ pounds. I've never ridden better or had more fun out on the trails. I'm going to keep scratching this upgrade itch. The added bonus of this upgrade is I have 100% wifey support.


----------



## apuking (Mar 3, 2015)

apuking said:


> Fork, really have an itch on buying some Lauf Trail Racer forks for my XC bike


Bit the bullet and ordered a pair of Lauf forks. Big money for me but could't resist.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Wider rims.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

11 speed xt for the extra range. May bite the bullet before the BT epic.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Intense spider comp: wider rims (Easton EA90xc light and stiff but really narrow by actual standard), wider bar carbon bar (710mm alu, would like to go 750+mm)

Salsa Blackborow: Bigger rotors and hydro brakes. My BB7 are ok in the winter but need more power for trail riding

Spec tri-cross (commuter road bike): I would like an entirely new bike!!

1UP usa rack…

In my near future, I see only the bike rack…


----------



## Jordash32 (Jul 18, 2015)

I've got a bunch! Right now my Cannondale Trail is all stock but soon it'll have: 
Grips, pedals, stem, fork. 

And having gotten 3 flats in 2 days riding in SoCal, I went tubeless. Going to pick it up today!


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Tubeless and a dropper post


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

My Diamondback frame is so heavy - I think the next upgrade for me is a new, lightweight frame.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

it doesnt have to be a trek superfly, just a really a fast and light carbon full suspension 29er with a 1*11 groupset.


----------



## 24Solo (Jul 27, 2015)

My FTP! It's higher than ever, but I want more! 

I'm not immune to bike-lust or drooling over the latest component, but I find so many mountain bikers are surprisingly obsessed with chasing the Next Shiny Thing to come along. Like 50 grams here or the latest tire size or fork upgrade will make a step-change to your riding. How about improving the pilot! How many of us would benefit more from a skills camp or coaching? There will always be some new bike or gadget to buy.


----------



## Koin (Mar 7, 2012)

Wider pedals for my gorilla feet. Wish my feet didn't hang off the sides of my current pedals... Got some Spank Oozys coming in. =D

Some wider bars too, lookin at Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon 740mm 20mm rise or something like that. Maybe next month... but probably not...

But ultimately, a new bike. I'm liking the Trek Remedy.

Skills camp sounds like a great idea! But it's more fun to spend money on shiny new parts haha! There arn't really any skills camps where I live either, just local free clinics every so often.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

hydro dip the sx/4X ride in woods camo


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

The forte terramax rear wheel so I can finally have a freehub to put a 9sp cassette on.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

A good pair of kneepads. My knees are having a tough year on the trails!


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

gah, dont even get me started
I'd like to turn my 2012 Trek Cobia into a street bike. 
Steel rigid fork.
Maxxis Grifter on the rear.
Maybe some SLX brakes (not necessary)
New chain and cassette.

And for the dirt I'd like a Canfield Yelli Screamy.
Go 1x10 with XT
Flow ex rims
Race Face Atlas things...
Pike... 

Now if I could just sell my other F*****G house! :madmax: Frustrating!


----------



## herrhaus (May 29, 2009)

Is there a "downgrade" list around here??


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

bigger lungs and balls


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

Tourney brifters, new crankset, FD, rigid fork, and tires for my Hardrock to convert it to a touring-like bike (I already have a drop bar and some bar tape). Also, split-tube tubeless system for my main bike, and 1×10. And a decent headlight. Oh, and I almost forgot new SPD cleats.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

herrhaus said:


> Is there a "downgrade" list around here??


Edit: my apologies, my post was harsh and uncalled for, I wont bother with excuses, just say sorry


----------



## herrhaus (May 29, 2009)

Relax pal. I didn't call anyone names or hurt anyone (unlike you). 

I'm NOT sorry I offended you in some way.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Burt4x4 said:


> I scratched it! :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1004199
> 
> View attachment 1004200
> ...


That's me next week. Did you have to cut the lines shorter ?


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

cmg71 said:


> Im sure there is, but I have to say what a stupid f&%kwit you are for coming into a thread titled "blah blah *upgrade* blah blah blah" and then being a funny**** and asking for a "downgrade list"
> 
> I mean really?
> 
> ...


Wow anger management much?


----------



## herrhaus (May 29, 2009)

blackitout said:


> Wow anger management much?


No - please refer to his signature. :idea: Maybe he's both right now....


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

herrhaus said:


> No - please refer to his signature. :idea: Maybe he's both right now....


I didn't catch that. That explains it.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Internet seem to be very serious thing or then we just don't understand his joke. 


Anyway I'm looking Continental Speed King (upgrade from Race King, around 4W so not very big upgrade) for rear tire and there is F1RST Platinum Fork for mere 200 on sale, which gives me quite bad itch.

I would get my 31lbs bike to something closer to 26lbs, maybe even to 25lbs with little other weight savings (my bar ends weight about 3/4 pounds, there are lighter ones), it is still heavy, but not so hopelessly heavy, also having fork that actually does something might be nice.

Rigid fork would save 1 pound more, but it would be, well, rigid. Then bigger front brake disc after I wear out current one, which might take another year or two. 

I might be bit weight weenie, but I spend most of my biking going up the hill, would be nice to be able to do that faster without HRM screaming warnings to me, also would be nice to be able to go longer rides, hills are killing me so quickly. 

Some day maybe new wheelset and SPD pedals + shoes, maybe even kneecaps and some proper helmet that actually does something during impact, but I focus getting my bike faster, I can upgrade safety equipment after the crash, which is the norm 


I have upgraded quite a bit already, so not too much left now as bike starts to sing with me quite well already.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cannondale Jekyll .. I know big a** itch - One day hopefully not too far ahead. My dream bike.


----------



## DirtDobber04 (Jun 1, 2015)

new alloy pedals to get rid of the stockers. and go tubeless


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

herrhaus said:


> Is there a "downgrade" list around here??


You're more than welcome to start one.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

herrhaus said:


> Relax pal. I didn't call anyone names or hurt anyone (unlike you).
> 
> I'm NOT sorry I offended you in some way.





blackitout said:


> Wow anger management much?





herrhaus said:


> No - please refer to his signature. :idea: Maybe he's both right now....





blackitout said:


> I didn't catch that. That explains it.


my apologies guys, post has been edited (although is still quoted), once again Im sorry


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

cmg71 said:


> my apologies guys, post has been edited (although is still quoted), once again Im sorry


Don't worry about it. It happens.


----------



## herrhaus (May 29, 2009)

I do have to admit I was a bit punchy yesterday. No prob....let's roll.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Conti MKII 2.4 or Nobby Nic 2.35?

Help!!!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

targnik said:


> Conti MKII 2.4 or Nobby Nic 2.35?
> 
> Help!!!
> 
> ...


How about one of each?


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

targnik said:


> Conti MKII 2.4 or Nobby Nic 2.35?
> 
> Help!!!
> 
> ...


way better mileage out of the conti protection/black chilli. trail king on the front x king on the back.


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

My upgrade itch is to downsize the quiver. Currently have two road, two Mtn, one CX, one fixed gear bike. Want to get to just two: CX for road and cross and one MTB. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I've been eyeing the remote dual CTD control for my shocks. I think I'd use it a bunch.


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

I vacillate on which upgrade itch to scratch next. I recently upgraded my stock handlebar and stem to Enve and I'm pleased with the results. I have stock carbon wheels, but at 1600 grams, I could trim a little weight with another brand of carbon wheel. My bike came with RS Revelation and Monarch, which has been great so far for my trail riding, but I understand it gets even better with a Pike or 2016 Fox Factory upgrade. I don't want to increase travel nor do I wish to alter the geometry in any way. Other than the aforementioned possibilities, no other changes are planned.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

dt swiss fr570 hoops and a new cockpit, thompson post and stem with deity blacklabel bars. then an absolute black oval ring. all this to put on my n9 ss, just need an extra $600


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a lighter, stiffer fork.

enough of the steel stanchions and steerer.


----------



## jgarland1987 (May 24, 2015)

Stans Flow ex wheelset. Damn credit card is gonna get me in buying trouble


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

New wheels with hope hubs.kinda needed, kinda wanted, going to satisfy both itches


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

DVO Diamond and LB carbon 38mm 27.5's for the Rune.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Where I work on Sundays, there is a hardtail in the bikerack that I couldn't resist looking at(every week), a Genesis GS29. It is lighter than what I ride(don't ask)it is a 6061 Aluminum frame, suspension fork seems to work. The first time I looked at it I noticed that the front brake lever was broken(brakes unattached),the next time I looked at it I noticed it had a 26" rear wheel(V brakes do not line up). Somehow it dawned on me someone left it there(it was there 3:15 AM Saturday when I got out of work). I'm talking with the security dept about it. I'm thinking the lowest bottom of the line componants I can find-29 wheels set up for disc brakes, something in a $100 hydraulic brake setup, 22 front crankset, 36 mega range rear(may have to convert to a 8 spd). I think I can do this for under $400-I will find out first. Eventually a rock shox fork(or a 130mm Fox float[I am joking]), and as said by many-I may need a dropper post with my beginner riding skills. I ride pretty leisurely, except for an occasional 14mph over loose sand and gravel. Oh-I may invest in some good paint-I am imaging candy apple red. I am trying for the longest winded reply award.

I just corrected my spelling-I think this may be a freudian slip-


misterbill said:


> 14mph over loose sand and grave.


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm itching to switch my triple ring front to a single RaceFace NW ring and bash guard and turn my rig into a 1x9. Also want wider tires, 2.3 or 2.4. After that perhaps wider bars and shorter stem. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

I am currently itching for;

1. Carbon flat bar (I am coming to the end of my "drop bar mtb" experiment).
2. Carbon bar ends (yes, I like bar ends).
3. Maybe 2x10? I have 42/32/24 at the moment with 11-34 on one wheel set and 11-36 on the other. I'm thinking of I go 11-36 on both I can go for something like a 42/28?
4. Time and a big bag of cash...


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Avalanche open bath upgrade for my pike. @ 235lbs the pike just ain't right....never thought I would spend that much on a fork, much less throw $400 at it to make it awesome!!


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Just ordered 180mm SLX brake disc and adapter, also new lighter handle bar, bar ends, grips and stem to go with handle bar and some tires and lubricants.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

A new set of wheels for my 29er.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Old bike-My stepdaughters Pacific Wander she cannot remember if she paid $10 or $12 for.
Upgrade to-







No rear brakes. Has a 24 inch rear wheel, bearings are so bad that the rim wobbles hitting the frame on each side with a six speed cassette seven speed shifter. 







No front brakes















I do like a kickstand.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

kickstands that come down and catch the ground are great!


----------



## Anom (Jun 11, 2008)

My itch was relieved when I purchased my new Stans Z Arch rims. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Shimano brakes to replace my old Hayes Nines


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I needed faster socks


----------



## herrhaus (May 29, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> I needed faster socks


^^ Me too.


----------



## Reallytho (Jul 30, 2015)

I really want to try 2x10 on my Fuel. It's 3x10 now so I could just get a bash guard, but I might want to try a different ring setup. The problem is that my work bike is worn to death and needs a lot of new parts. So that should be my first priority, but I'm reluctant to spend any money on it.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Maxxis Minion DHF 2.3 EXO dually ^^

Just have to figure how to sneak it past the Warden!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Dirk Ross (Jun 13, 2014)

Cane Creek DB Inline.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Forks! Wanting to upgrade my Rockshox Revalation to either a Pike, or Fox 36. Wanting...


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

*Itch, Next Big Thing*

Oval Chainring.

Like a dropper post - don't know you need it till you try it, then can't live without it!


----------



## iheartoregon (Apr 23, 2013)

Dropper.... But ks customer service sucks, not a sram/rockshox fan, fox is heavy, Thompson is crazy expensive, see what raceface/Easton's reviews look like.

For the meantime I ordered an Ikon 2.35 to replace the 2.2


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

iheartoregon said:


> Dropper.... But ks customer service sucks, not a sram/rockshox fan, fox is heavy, Thompson is crazy expensive, see what raceface/Easton's reviews look like.
> 
> For the meantime I ordered an Ikon 2.35 to replace the 2.2


If you don't get a Gravity post mtbr will kick you in da nuts!! Good choice on the 2.35" tire doe.


----------



## skyval (May 2, 2006)

I'm thinking 9point8 dropper. Not much out there about them though. Looks like a strong alternative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratskrad (Jun 13, 2014)

Dropper post.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

My sweaty back really has me thinking about a new pack, something with much better ventilation. 
Not really in the budget for this year but got to say I would love get one of those new Carbon Patrols Transition just announced. To me that seems just about perfect, oh and how about that new 10-45 Cassette One-Up has.


----------



## sneakers (Nov 3, 2012)

This spring put on new cables, bottom bracket, head set, cassette and chain. Today I purchased a new seat, hand grips, frame bag, chain lube and riding gloves  a good day of shopping...


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Wheel ordered, now to order hubs and the rest to assemble them. 


Then a hardtail frame for my old wheels


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Would love a Shimano 1x11 to replace my Sram 1x10. Oh yeah....I9 wheels for my road, cross, and mountain bike!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Shopping wheels after deciding my hardtail is all I need around here. 
Gosh, those things can get expensive...I9's 32H Torch Trail 29 wheelset is a whopping 725g/25.6oz lighter than the wagon wheels that came on my Trek, though. I might start pedaling, and float awwaayyy:eekster: 

Meanwhile, back in the real world, a 2.35 Nobby Nic is going on the front, while the 2.25 from there replaces the chewed up one on the rear.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I wasn't looking to upgradewheel but kind of fell into it. Looks like my Rune is going 27.5 since I managed to score a Spank Race28 EVO wheelset and 2 tires for under $200 all new.

Old I9/Blunt35 combo will be park use till I run out of 26" tires then the I9's get LB carbon 27.5 38mm hoops put on. Then the Race28's will become my park wheels. Oh and I still want a DVO Diamond!


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

Always looking to upgrade. But will settle for a new chain and a brake bleed.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> I needed faster socks
> 
> View attachment 1007529


Those look pretty racy to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Would like some wheels but that's kind of a pricey upgrade. Thinking some 36T (or however many is the next step up from stock) internals for the DTS 350 hubs might be something to tide me over in the meantime.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

Within the last few weeks on SC Solo/5010's:

- 3x10 converted to 2x10 & bash
- Answer Protaper 710mm bar
- Hadley rear hub on Stans Flow EX rim
- 2014 Fox 32 CTD evo damper upgrades to 2015 damper w/ trail adj 
- Hans dampf on front w/ nobby nic on rear

I'm done for awhile on mine, but carbon rims and I9 hubs coming up for my wife. She also got the damper upgrade and carbon bars.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Its not a cheap list at around $900 but...

Conti. Mountain King tires, a reliable dropper post and finally DT Swiss 350 center lock hubs with DT Swiss competition spokes and nuke proof AM rims for me to built up .


----------



## legitposter (Feb 16, 2015)

I just put a reverb and light bicycle 24mm internal carbon wheels on my trek fuel... My itch though is to replace the monarch debonair that I have on there. I'm really unimpressed with it but don't want to return to the stock fox float evo. I'm going to try and make the new fox float dps series fit, though an exact matching fitment version is not available. We'll see.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm getting my Stans Flow EX laced to Hope Pro 2 EVO hubs, so that's one thing off my list. But I still have quite the list going. 

In order of importance to me:
XT Brakes
XT 2x10 setup
RS Pike
Possible frame shock upgrade but not sure what yet from a Fox CTD


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

I really want to upgrade my rims and new tubes and tires on my bike, I like the tires I have and they are good just old and I am waiting for them to go...the tubes to. 

I am shopping at NashBar, and looking at the wtb tires, cheapish tubes and the Vuelta Zerolite rims. I think they would make a great setup for my bike. I have the tires on there now and like them was wondering if I could get a better setup at the same price for the tires. Suggestions via PM welcome.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, there are three bikes. SS karate monkey is getting a white industries trials freewheel. In the future plans are for a new wheels w/ Chris King hubs and wide hoops, carbon for and handlebar. 

My Banshee Prime will be getting a Avalanche open bath pike upgrade, and at some point Derby hoops. Will need some new grips soon too.

My fat bike is pretty much good to go. Maybe a frame bag?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

SRAM GX 2x10 High Direct Mount 36/38t Front Derailleur

&

SRAM GX Type 2.1 10 Speed Medium Cage Derailleur...

In the post and on the way ^^

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Specialized Ground Control Grid 2.3 ^^ haven't bought a new tyre for a couple of weeks (plus I'm chucking/selling an older one)

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Really want xt cassette/chain and tools to do it myself. Also fork upgrade for my trance


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Tires: 
- Vittoria Morsa in 29er (TNT version with the new rubber compound)
- If the Maxxis Aggressor ever comes in 29er, I might be interested too
- When I wear out my Ikons, the Mezcal will be on my list too, esp if the Morsa impresses


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I just did my last two last week. A 2016 Fit 4 Factory damper in my 2014 EVO fork. Canfield Crampon Magnesium pedals. I wanted to go with carbon rims but I don't know of any other 1650g wheels that will hold up the the abuse of my 240lbs. I figured I would post my last two because they were done on the same day and there's nothing left to upgrade. Finally done. Actually, I would mind trying a certain new dropper when it becomes available or the 44 or 45t granny gear for the XX1 cassette.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

My itch right now? Apart from a time machine so that I can actually have some time to ride - it is to go back to drop bars on my rigid 26er.

I had a home made drop bar on my one true bike for a year or so and loved it. I then (in the interests of saving weight) decided to swap to a carbon 600mm flat bar. I don't know what it is exactly, but I just can't get to grips with the flat bar... Feels wide, ungainly, awkard...

Which leads me to my next question; Does such a thing exist as a drop bar that is sized for mtb controls? Not a dirt drop type, but a road drop type? I have looked around quite a bit but am finding nothing...


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Officially selling my HT and planning to buy a FS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

I want a roughcut damper for my Sweep! A friend I ride with has one and I'm jealous. Word on the street is it should be available sometime next year to purchase separately. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

It was suggest that I buy a carbon seat post for my Trek Paragon (because the seat post is one of the last OEM parts left). I recently swapped out the suspension for a carbon fork and added a Jones Bar so I can gravel race it with more comfort than the stock bar. I think the only thing left is to build a set of 650B+ wheels for the Fargo so I can have a near fattie. With both shoulders beginning to deteriorate from arthritis (from cycling) I'm beginning to see that the only real difference between Meth and Cycling is that there are rehab programs for Meth.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Forster said:


> ...the only real difference between Meth and Cycling is that there are rehab programs for Meth.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

N+1 but that's not happening for a while now... guess I will have to settle for a new 29er front tire that holds a line at speed and doesn't suck on wet roots and rocks.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Ghost_HTX said:


> My itch right now? Apart from a time machine so that I can actually have some time to ride - it is to go back to drop bars on my rigid 26er.
> 
> I had a home made drop bar on my one true bike for a year or so and loved it. I then (in the interests of saving weight) decided to swap to a carbon 600mm flat bar. I don't know what it is exactly, but I just can't get to grips with the flat bar... Feels wide, ungainly, awkard...
> 
> Which leads me to my next question; Does such a thing exist as a drop bar that is sized for mtb controls? Not a dirt drop type, but a road drop type? I have looked around quite a bit but am finding nothing...


You could add drops to your carbon bar

http://www.amazon.com/Origin-Bicycle-Drop-Ends-Black/dp/B0013G6PB8


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Did exactly that.









I bought a carbon flat bar and trimmed it down to 480mm, fitted the shifters in a position I could thumb shift from the tops or the drops and fitted the brakes to the drops. Then double wrapped it in bar tape.

It was a revelation on gravel and asphalt. Not too bad on the chunky stuff either but I was having difficulty getting the bars to sit snugly in the stem (carbon stem and carbon bars). It is rather disconcerting to go over a bump and have the bars slip a couple of degrees. I got tired of having to stop once every couple of rides to loosen, move, and tighten the bars in the stem so I went for a flat bar again. That and the carbon flat bar was lighter than the bar ends alone... Ergonomics seem to be trumping weight in this case, however...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

My current itch involves purchasing my first fat bike. Time to hit the LBS's and do some test rides.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

avy chubie shock goodness


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

My itch is a full sussy bike or frame but have been looking at fat and cross bikes more often than I would like.


----------



## tomfish (Aug 9, 2010)

Padgman said:


> I really want a dropper post! Cant see spending 400 on it though lol


look on pinkbike and craigslist and ebay, KS Lev and reverbs for 200-250 all day long


----------



## tomfish (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got a 32 One up oval chain ring, two techy, long climb rides so far I like it.



TheCanary said:


> Oval Chainring.
> 
> Like a dropper post - don't know you need it till you try it, then can't live without it!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

DiRt DeViL said:


> My itch is a full sussy bike or frame but have been looking at fat and cross bikes more often than I would like.


Which fat bike are you looking at? Funny, I'd been looking at cx bikes as well, but my attention and budget switched to the fatties.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm currently saving for a new bike. I'm hoping to catch a demo on sale next year at the lbs. Until then I may pick up a new rear tire for my XTC. 

I may also try to find a non tapered 29er for 9mm quick release for my Cave Man bike. Finding a fork like that now may be practically impossible.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

For the immediate moment, I would like to try the TRP Spyke mechs, a Dos Eno, and new chainrings for my MUSS.

Long run, B+ or a fatty.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Want to upgrade my m395 brakes to either m615 or slx


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

socalrider77 said:


> Want to upgrade my m395 brakes to either m615 or slx


Both use the same pads and are very close in performance. Check Ribble in the UK for pricing. Theirs require a swap from moto style.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

a new hunting bike


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

An MRP Stage shock on my bike. I've demo rode a couple now and they are so much of an upgrade.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> Both use the same pads and are very close in performance. Check Ribble in the UK for pricing. Theirs require a swap from moto style.


How hard is the swap from Moto style?


----------



## skyval (May 2, 2006)

BeanMan said:


> An MRP Stage shock on my bike. I've demo rode a couple now and they are so much of an upgrade.


Only have couple of rides on mine, still dialing in the settings a bit. So far, absolutely love it. IMHO recommend it over a stock Pike or Fox.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

socalrider77 said:


> How hard is the swap from Moto style?


Very easy. They include the needed olive and don't require a new bleed. Check out some youtube vids. Same as shortening the hoses but just put them on opposite levers when you reinstall.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Good to know, I'll probably go with slx then, can get them for $100 shipped on merlincycles.com


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I got mine from Merlin too along with some hope/stans wheels , great service.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

socalrider77 said:


> Good to know, I'll probably go with slx then, can get them for $100 shipped on merlincycles.com


Keep in mind Deore and SLX, and XT for that matter have exactly the same power, feel, modulation. The only difference is features. The SLX have tool free reach adjust where the Deores require an Allen wrench. Is the little knob worth the price difference to you


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

New tires (WTB Cross Boss or Kenda Kommando's) and SRAM drivetrain (Rival double taps and clutch derailleur) for my cross bike and new wheels for the fatbike (hope hubs and Marge Lites, in garage just need to be laced).


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> Keep in mind Deore and SLX, and XT for that matter have exactly the same power, feel, modulation. The only difference is features. The SLX have tool free reach adjust where the Deores require an Allen wrench. Is the little knob worth the price difference to you


From the research that I've done another benefit is the slx has ceramic pistons, which help with heat. Right now from Merlin it's a $20 difference from deore to slx


----------



## rhale (Aug 15, 2010)

A new bike. Wanna upgrade from my 2010 trek remedy to a '15 rocky mountain thunderbolt bc edition. Now to get the wife to agree....


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Full squishy for next season


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

I've been dying to build a couple of nice sets of carbon wheels for a two (or three) of my bikes. Plus, I lent out my truing stand, and I moved away so I'll need one of those, plus spokes and nipples and hell....gonna cost me a fortune.

Oh and I just bought ANOTHER bike, a Niner ROS 29+ so it needs a dropper and a couple parts upgraded.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Selling - Ardent 2.4, Ikon 2.35 & Wild Race'R...

If/When they sell... I'll be getting a Spec Slaughter Control 2.3 and Maxxis Ardent Race 2.2 =)

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Winter shoes. We ride until the snow gets deep. Some nights down into the single digits.

Looking at Lake, Shimano, Northwave. Not sure yet. Hoping that Santa Clause brings them!


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Arebee said:


> Winter shoes. We ride until the snow gets deep. Some nights down into the single digits.
> 
> Looking at Lake, Shimano, Northwave. Not sure yet. Hoping that Santa Clause brings them!


Just ordered Shimano's as my friend I ride with has them and never has cold feet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

I got Lakes because the shimanos don't run large enough. I really liked the shimano but it was about 1/2 size small. The Lakes I got were 15s because the 13s (my size) were too small (most winter shoes run smaller than normal) and they don't make a 14. Good luck with yours, it's a great investment if you winter ride much.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

dirtrider76 said:


> Just ordered Shimano's as my friend I ride with has them and never has cold feet.





Forster said:


> I got Lakes because the shimanos don't run large enough. I really liked the shimano but it was about 1/2 size small. The Lakes I got were 15s because the 13s (my size) were too small (most winter shoes run smaller than normal) and they don't make a 14. Good luck with yours, it's a great investment if you winter ride much.


Thanks for the info. My research shows that Lake's sizing runs different than most shoes. They seem to have a high return rate with about 60% ordering the correct size on the first shot. One of the guys in my riding group had trouble ordering the right size as well. I wear a size 13 sneaker, and my Shimano M088s are size 48 so at least I know how they run.

Depending on the snowfall in New England, we've ridden two weeks into February (2013-2014) or have been shut down in December like last season.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Arebee said:


> Thanks for the info. My research shows that Lake's sizing runs different than most shoes. They seem to have a high return rate with about 60% ordering the correct size on the first shot. One of the guys in my riding group had trouble ordering the right size as well. I wear a size 13 sneaker, and my Shimano M088s are size 48 so at least I know how they run.
> 
> Depending on the snowfall in New England, we've ridden two weeks into February (2013-2014) or have been shut down in December like last season.


 The shimano mw 81s run shorter than their regular shoes as well. I've not seen 49s and the 48's were too short (although their sizing chart varies a little).


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

A 2016 Cannondale F-SI 1 alloy! Yes Please!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

New car. 

I ordered a new Outback this week to get me and my bike places. It replaces the 10 year old Outback with 127k. This replaces the pedals I thought I wanted.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Rev Bubba said:


> New car.
> 
> I ordered a new Outback this week to get me and my bike places. It replaces the 10 year old Outback with 127k. This replaces the pedals I thought I wanted.


No worries mate(trying to sound Australian-you know outback and all). I'm pretty sure Outbacks come with pedals. Did you ever get the Santa Cruz or did 'life' get in the way of that?


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

........


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Forster said:


> The shimano mw 81s run shorter than their regular shoes as well. I've not seen 49s and the 48's were too short (although their sizing chart varies a little).


Glad I now know that! That's a little frustrating that sizes the same maker can vary from shoe to shoe.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

It's going to wait until the bike is "done", but I'm itching to have mine powder coated. I actually like the way my bike looks, but hate labels, decals, logos, etc. 
The frame is like a billboard, with crap plastered all over it("TREK"x3, "Gary Fisher Collection", "Alpha Gold Aluminum"x2, "G2", "G2 Geometry"x2, and "Cobia"x4).

I think that in the next year or so, once the crank, forks and brakes have been upgraded, and all the components are pretty much black, my Cobia's frame will go from the factory red/white...







..to something like this Super Red Sparkle:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Arebee said:


> Glad I now know that! That's a little frustrating that sizes the same maker can vary from shoe to shoe.


 I went on a rant about this last year because there's no true 13 in winter shoes. I'm pretty sure I tried everyone on the market and ended up with the Lake 50s which are true 15s. I added a thicker insole and an insole insulator (wool-like pad) to take up the extra space. Lots of room for socks but I'd still like to get the Shimanos in 1 size larger (true 13).


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

1x10 for my Intense and an All mountain hard tail on the side


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Posted a long time ago that I was itching for a slack 27.5 hardtail well I scratched it with a used NS Eccentric today. Won't actually show up till next week though . I hope I'm done for awhile.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Forster said:


> I went on a rant about this last year because there's no true 13 in winter shoes. I'm pretty sure I tried everyone on the market and ended up with the Lake 50s which are true 15s. I added a thicker insole and an insole insulator (wool-like pad) to take up the extra space. Lots of room for socks but I'd still like to get the Shimanos in 1 size larger (true 13).


I'm not opposed to an extra insole or extra layer of socks. Much appreciated.


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't touched my bike, a Yeti ARC Carbon in two years - since I got it after the Niner I built up was stolen. I've been checking out the latest 1x10/11 iterations by both Sram and Shimano. And I've been checking out the new Fox forks that did away with the CTD.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

I have been really checking out the new rockshox forks but I can't get that until I buy a nice carbon seat which I am buying right after I fix my poploc lockout switch, then by the time I get to that I should probably just throw on a nice chis king bottom bracket that would look sick with a new center lock compatable crank arm and if I'm spending all that money I'm definetly going to go all out with a fancy new belt drive system that would look great with a new wheelset that should be compatable with my new fork. Then I won't be able to use any of this stuff until I get a fancy new helmet that had to have a removable face mask and is compatible with the gopro that I need get and while I'm at the shop I should save time and buy a new set of shoes, since mine are beat to hell anyways. Oh and did you know people are riding at night now? I should probably start looking into some lights.....

Yea I have more than an itch


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I got the 5010 in June and have been riding the heck out of it ever since. It was the right choice for me and I'm happy I bought. 

I also picked up the new Outback last night. Unfortunately, they redesigned the roof racks and the Yakama's I had on the old car do not fit. So, I guess new racks are my next purchase.

PS: Yes, the Outback came with pedals and a Navigation System manual almost as big as the manual for the rest of the car. "Ain't technology great?"


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Itch gone, just placed an order.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

A 27.5 plus bike


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

terrasmak said:


> Itch gone, just placed an order.


Pics?


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

No Upgrades on a long horizon. After my bike got stolen insurance got me a brand new Ibis Mojo HD3. It is pretty much state of the art ... so I am done for the next 10 years  http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/end-era-mojo-hd3-2016-a-990936.html :thumbsup:


----------



## eyco (Jun 6, 2010)

let me help you with that  i have for a while very good dropper. 
DNM Mountain Bike Dropper Seatpost Remote Lockout 30 9x330mm | eBay


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

Im probably in the market for a fork, which makes me want a new Hardtail frame, which might just happen. I like the hell out of the Santa Cruz hardball, so that may happen...

Drivetrain wise, I couldn't be happier. 

Now on my Cross bike, which is only a few months old, I REALLY want the new Shimano RS-685s. I have Ultegra shifters with TRP mechanicals, but honestly, they are no better functionally than the Canti's on my old bike. I lust after brakes as good as my XTs on the MTB...

drool...


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Went by the LBS Monday to scratch my itch, looks like all itches in my size are out of stock until early/mid November.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

29+
Going to the shop to inquire about a Trek Stache 7 or 9. Which one?
Any reason I shouldn't?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Some I9s with pink spokes for my 29er HT or carbon rovals. XT 1x11. May be hard to justify any of this vs. moving on to an Epic.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I want to upgrade my clavicle.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

^^5cm of travel?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

TiGeo said:


> Some I9s with pink spokes for my 29er HT or carbon rovals. XT 1x11. May be hard to justify any of this vs. moving on to an Epic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


My LBS's co-owner bought some I9s with colored spokes. $3500!!! Jeeezalouuu!!!!!! as Frank would say.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

ElwoodT said:


> ^^5cm of travel?


5.5cm.


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

saw reverbs on sale earlier today (either pricepoint or chainreaction i dont remember) for something like 250. I think the price varied by size but not bad.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Last week was new grippy fat tires for upcoming Pisgah trip.....

This week it was new set of Hope brakes.

yay for O/T hours....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> My LBS's co-owner bought some I9s with colored spokes. $3500!!! Jeeezalouuu!!!!!! as Frank would say.


Does he bat for the other team?


----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

For my Stache - Revelations and Mavic 821s built onto blue Hope hubs. 

For my On-One 456 - Nuke proof risers in 760 size and Nobby Nics in 26. Then I'm gonna get it powder coated in Kawasaki green.

Better give up eating.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Itch has been scratched


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

HPIguy said:


> Itch has been scratched


An expensive scratch. Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

HPIguy said:


> Itch has been scratched


Wow, nice garage upgrade



nice bike too


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Over the past month I've scratched some itches and gained new ones. 

Canfield Magnesium pedals have been an itch for a long time. Scratched. 

Replace stock tires with a Magic Mary and Hans Dampf in the softer Trailstar compound. Scratched. 

Safety - Full face helmet, shin guards, body armor. Scratched. 

Get rid of the junk EVO 34 fork - Almost. Went with the 2016 damper and 10cc of fluid to the air chamber to increase ramp up, and added 20wt good oil. Unbelievable difference, I'm in love. I'm going to call it scratched even though it's the same fork technically. I saved a grand for the same performance as a new, better fork. 

Got my Chromag XL grips - Scratched. 

Got another volume reduced for my Inline - Scratched

It's been a good month. The only thing I NEED still is a dropper that works all the time. The itch I have is to go with Shimano XTR shifter and derailleur on my X01 cassette. 

I also want and kind of need to use the finned XTR rotors with my current brakes but they only make them in center lock. That's an itch that's going to take a long time to scratch.


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

None...ever since I bought my Gary Fisher SuperFly 100, I've had no itch for upgrades other than fixing what needs it. Just bought a Specialized Crave SL. I'm gonna ride the poop out of it!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I need a new frame - my Diamondback frame is so heavy and I feel like its slowing me down significantly (even though an article I read says that bike weight has little to do with overall speed - I have a hard time believing it).


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> I need a new frame - my Diamondback frame is so heavy and I feel like its slowing me down significantly (even though an article I read says that bike weight has little to do with overall speed - I have a hard time believing it).


Ummm that article's author has his head well....










Going uphill it significantly reduces your speed. Cruising on the flat it hinders your speed. Going downhill it helps your speed.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

new 34 lg chainring for sram 2x... not looking promising i.e. hard to find 

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------

